# No RCAF Maple Flag fighter exercise 2019



## MarkOttawa (12 Dec 2018)

Sign of the declining CF-18 times:


> Postponement of Exercise Maple Flag
> 
> The RCAF has decided to not conduct Exercise Maple Flag in 2019. The RCAF will use the opportunity to re-focus its resources to update the exercise’s mandate and to modernize the infrastructure used during the exercise. The RCAF will thereby ensure that Maple Flag remains focused and relevant to fighter operations in a dynamic and fluid battlespace, now and into the future.
> 
> ...



Matthew Fisher tweeted:
https://twitter.com/mfisheroverseas/status/1072899986554277888



> @mfisheroverseas
> 
> Matthew Fisher Retweeted RCAF
> 
> Ominous. This is a cruel example of what happens when you make granstanding pokitical remarks about jets & don't buy new aircraft or respond to market pressures or demands from foreign air forces with far better jets who want Canadian fighter jocks & pay a premium for them.



And LGEN (ret'd) Michael Day responded:
https://twitter.com/DMike_Day/status/1072906890068287493



> @DMike_Day
> Replying to @mfisheroverseas
> 
> Would be interested in seeing portion of YFR that Maple Flag represents.
> ...



Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Cloud Cover (12 Dec 2018)

Isn't Day missing the point that pilots are leaving for better gigs because they can fly more hours with less administrative weight with other air forces. Airframes are the one problem that can be fixed with money (although the gov. clearly do not wish to fix that problem). The institutional problem is quite another, can it be fixed or is the system rooted and no longer computing.


----------



## Rifleman62 (12 Dec 2018)

It's the Liberals protecting Canadians. Since the F-35 "......does not work and is far from being able to work.",  the LPC doesn't want them falling out Cdn airspace and damaging the scarce CF-18's on the ground. It would also not look nice if the CF-18's got their asses chocked by other nations flying aircraft that "......does not work and is far from being able to work."


----------

